# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  معرفی بهترین کانال های pdf کتب کمک درسی ...

## مهرو

*سلام خدمت تمام دوستان انجمن 
عزیزان ممنون میشم هرکس کانالی میشناسه معرفی کنه تا کسایی که کتاب ندارن حداقل بتونن از طریق pdf بخونن
مخصوصا اگر کانالی باشه که کتاباش با کیفیت اسکن شده باشه و سال چاپشون برای 98 یا 99 باشه ...
لطفا کمکتونو دریغ نکنید . خیلی ها مثل من در توانشون نیست منبع تهیه کنند بنابراین با هر راهنمایی دعاگو و قدردان محبتتون هستیم 

*

----------


## infinite

سلام این کانال اصلا تبلیغ و اینا نمیزاره کتابای زیادی هم گذاشته خیلی کانال مرتبیه :Yahoo (4): 
من الان فقط توی همین یه دونه کانال پی یدی اف کتاب تست عضوم از بس خوبه
books4konkur@

----------


## Amir79vt

این کانال هم خوبه


```
 pdf_book_konkur
```

----------


## مهرو

> این کانال هم خوبه
> 
> 
> ```
>  pdf_book_konkur
> ```


ممنونم
فقط ایدی کانال اینه که نوشتین؟
یعنی @pdf_book_konkur ؟

----------


## مهرو

> سلام این کانال اصلا تبلیغ و اینا نمیزاره کتابای زیادی هم گذاشته خیلی کانال مرتبیه
> من الان فقط توی همین یه دونه کانال پی یدی اف کتاب تست عضوم از بس خوبه
> books4konkur@


خیلی ممنونم حتما استفاده میکنم از این کانال

----------


## Amir79vt

> ممنونم
> فقط ایدی کانال اینه که نوشتین؟
> یعنی @pdf_book_konkur ؟


بله ایدی کانالِ :Yahoo (4): 
حدود 10-12 تا کتاب چاپ 99 که برای کنکور 1400 مناسبن رو گذاشته
ولی من چک کردم اکثر کتابا اپدیت کامل نشدن و تستای 99 هم اضافه نشدن هنوز

----------


## AmirXD

@kotob_konkor

----------


## مهرو

> بله ایدی کانالِ
> حدود 10-12 تا کتاب چاپ 99 که برای کنکور 1400 مناسبن رو گذاشته
> ولی من چک کردم اکثر کتابا اپدیت کامل نشدن و تستای 99 هم اضافه نشدن هنوز


مچکرم از کمکتون :Yahoo (81):

----------


## مهرو

> @kotob_konkor


ممنون از شما  :Yahoo (81):

----------

